# How too get a few extra yards outta Daiwa Sealine LD30H?



## gonefishin757 (Jul 17, 2009)

want too be prepared when it gets here what too do. oil? brakes? line lb and brand? please help as im not tryin too be casting 40yrds ! also i think ima team it with a Daiwa Sealine rod hvy action 11ft. Has anybody heard any good reviews bout this rod ? was kinda of sketchy about 50.00$ price but im on a budget and figured it could work for time being. Im gettin excited sooo tired of casting 6+bait on spinner ! poppin my conventional reel cherry now time for some nest!


----------



## eric (Oct 24, 2007)

why would you match a 240$ reel to a 50$ rod? (i think you talking about the saltist LD30h right?)

at least match with a good rod in the 100$ range, a tica 12' or tsunami 12' or HDX light heavers,
an om12, a 1502 or some other nice heaver.

doesnt make sense you shell out that much for a reel yet not put it on something to match its performance.


----------



## gonefishin757 (Jul 17, 2009)

*no its not a saltist*

its an old sealine with lever drag instead of star drag. its a 75.00 dollar reel. but yea when i do get a saltist ima definately put it on a st.croix!! im really just tryin too get away from spinner rod and reel.


----------



## Tracker16 (Feb 16, 2009)

I just mentioned in another post that I had a Sealine 11' with a Saltist 30h. the rod works ok. I just did'nt have money for a good one after I paid for the reel. Maybe for Christmas !!! Then I can use the Sealine with my old Squidder


----------



## wizardude (May 19, 2002)

*Use the reel, then ask questions...*

The Sea-X rod should be fine, if your casting 5plus... I wouldn't worry quite yet about getting extra yards out of your cast, until you start casting it  At least that sounds like where your at? Just spool up with some 20lb mono, put 5-6oz in an old tennis ball, and go hit the field, or where ever 

Get to know your reel, educate your thumb, and then go from there!


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

gonefishin757 said:


> want too be prepared when it gets here what too do. oil? brakes? line lb and brand? please help as im not tryin too be casting 40yrds ! also i think ima team it with a Daiwa Sealine rod hvy action 11ft. Has anybody heard any good reviews bout this rod ? was kinda of sketchy about 50.00$ price but im on a budget and figured it could work for time being. Im gettin excited sooo tired of casting 6+bait on spinner ! poppin my conventional reel cherry now time for some nest!


If this is your first conventional setup down even worry about hot rodding the reel. As a matter of fact you should work to keep it slow and safe. Work on your technique and the distance will come. A fast reel will only wreck your confidence as you learn. 

Tommy


----------



## gonefishin757 (Jul 17, 2009)

*thanks*

thanks alot for responses !


----------



## New Kent Newbie (Apr 25, 2006)

I dont thing the old sealine lever drags dad brakes i have a 50 and it only has spool tension


----------

